# Seal on pressure canner dripping water



## Edmelott (Dec 30, 2012)

I just got my canner back out. It is dripping about a drop every minute from the seal under the lid. Is this normal or should I get a new seal? The canner is a sears canner. Thanks


----------



## Kristinemomof3 (Sep 17, 2012)

I have no answers, my Mirro drips a little bit until it gets up to pressure. Then it's fine. It did get a new gasket this summer, I hadn't used it for a few years, so wanted to make sure it was sealing.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

I'm no help. Mine does the same thing. Was told by someone on here it was the seal.


----------



## Edmelott (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks, I think I will try to get another seal.


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

I took mine to the local Ace Hardware store here when mine was doing the same thing and had a new one put on. It stopped the problem.
Nancy


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Give the seal a good stretch, then turn it over and try it again. You can do this with nothing but a quart or two of water in the canner. You don't need any jars or anything.

If you put the seal in the canner and it's wet, sometimes it will drip water.

I've been using the same seal for over 30 years and it still works fine.


----------



## Melesine (Jan 17, 2012)

Does it drip when it's up to pressure? If it does, I'd replace the seal.


----------



## Edmelott (Dec 30, 2012)

Actually no it does not drip at pressure so I'm going to use it as is.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Mine was doing that - was so bad I shut everything down and took the lid off - I should have done a better job cleaning underneath it before I started. I have not used it in about 6 months.

Once fully cleaned, it sealed up fine.


----------



## Pilgrim1 (May 11, 2002)

I put vaseline on my ring and it stopped leaking.


----------

